# Oberon journals used for covers?



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone used a Oberan jounal for a Kindle2 cover?  What size journal fits the best?  pics.  Did you attach with velcro?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll want the 6x9 Journal. I use an Amazon $30 Clip case and just slide that into the journal pockets. I really like it because you get an Oberon with the free floating look without having to use velcro. I ended up getting the Oberon Kindle cover for my DX mostly because of the price, but not sure I trust the hinges on the larger DX either. Also note that the journals aren't made to fold back so it will be stiff at first. I spent a while bending out back and forth and even hammering a "crease" in the leather and it folds back just perfectly now as you can see below. Here's some pics of my Oberon Journal being used with my K2 Amazon Case.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job Scheherazade, that looks great!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice.  So you don't need to take the kindle out of the Oberon to read on the kindle?  Can you bend both covers together back?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, I never take it out of the Oberon to read it.  The third photo shows it folded back and lying flat by itself.  It did take a little work on my part to soften the leather, but totally doable.  The last photo is to just let you see the Amazon Cover and how the pockets look.  I never take it out like that, it was only for that shot ><  I just realized that might have caused confusion.  It's also nice cuz they have more colors and patterns available in the journals.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

So, how heavy is all of it together?  So, the large journals don't have the elastic closure?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Oberon journals have a piece of leather that wraps around the button to close it.  It works very well.  I have a large and the smaller journal and use them as journals.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer the leather cord to the elastic cord... like night and day difference.  I wanted to try to put a leather cord on my DX cover but the closure isn't deep enough for it.  I've gotten used to the elastic but I really prefer the leather.  Mine with the Oberon 6x9 Journal, K2, Amazon Clip Case and Decalgirl Skin is 22 ounces.  Just under a pound and a half.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the leather cord better than the bungee too.  I was surprised that it worked so well when I got my journals.  I thought it would come undone, but it doesn't.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I -really- want to try the Oberon Extra Large journal with the Amazon clip case but having already spent the money on a regular DX strap case from them I just can't imagine spending that again PLUS the $50 for the Amazon case.  Plus I'm still not sure on the clips for the DX.  They used the same exact clip on the DX as the K2 and that just seems like it was done more for profit than security so I worry it might not hold as well.  On top of that I'm not even sure if the Amazon cover will fit that larger journal though it looks like it should.  I think the designs and such on the larger journals are also pretty limited in designs whereas the 6x9 journals actually have more choices than the K2 covers.  I may just leave well enough alone but it's still taking some getting used to.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if this would work with an M-Edge Go cover?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Just not sure I want the extra weight of the amazon cover and larger journal, and also extra $30 for the amazon cover on top of the Oberon expense.  

My other option is the Oberon K2 with velcro.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Just not sure I want the extra weight of the amazon cover and larger journal, and also extra $30 for the amazon cover on top of the Oberon expense.
> 
> My other option is the Oberon K2 with velcro.


Yea, that will get heavy and expensive


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fishcube said:


> Just not sure I want the extra weight of the amazon cover and larger journal, and also extra $30 for the amazon cover on top of the Oberon expense.
> 
> My other option is the Oberon K2 with velcro.


I have the Oberon K1 with Velcro and love it! It is beautiful, it floats in the cover and I can see all my beautiful Kindle and my skin. If I ever get a K2, I'll get Velcro with it, too. If you have a skin on your K2, you can put the Velcro onto the skin if you don't want to put it on the Kindle itself.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Just not sure I want the extra weight of the amazon cover and larger journal, and also extra $30 for the amazon cover on top of the Oberon expense.
> 
> My other option is the Oberon K2 with velcro.


The Oberon Journals are slightly cheaper than the Kindle covers... just a few dollars but still cheaper! My main draw was the floating without velcro and the availability of a design in a color that I wanted and wasn't available in the Kindle covers. The Journals are also slightly bigger so I noticed I have about an inch or so more of the "Roof of Heaven" design on my cover than you get with the K2 ones.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have the Oberon K1 with Velcro and love it! It is beautiful, it floats in the cover and I can see all my beautiful Kindle and my skin. If I ever get a K2, I'll get Velcro with it, too. If you have a skin on your K2, you can put the Velcro onto the skin if you don't want to put it on the Kindle itself.
> 
> Betsy


I have the K2 & some Oberon covers and they all use the velcro. I love the clean look of it & I can change covers when ever I decide for a different look.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I am trying to decide on either the Oberon K2 cover or journal cover (to use with my Amazon) in the Ginkgo pattern.  I will be receiving on next month for my b-day if I could just make up my mind.

Scheherazade, does your Amazon cover slide around within the Oberon cover or is it held snug in place?  I like the look, but would't want the Amazon cover and my Kindle to be slipping around.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I see you saw my pictures.  I replied in your other thread.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I see you saw my pictures. I replied in your other thread.


OK, thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Those look awesome


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! I didn't know there were skins, too! So much to learn....

What is the name of that skin from DecalGirl?!? I can't find it, and I'm in love!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's actually a custom one I had made ><


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> It's actually a custom one I had made ><


Really? That is truly gorgeous. Nothing else looks nearly as nice now that I've seen this one!
Where can you get custom made ones?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You make it yourself with a template they provide you. You need Photoshop or something similar and then images that are hopefully VERY high resolution. I have the decalgirl template and would be happy to help if needed. =)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

<grin> Thanks! It's not too hard if you have the right tools (Photoshop is what I used), but it also depends on the picture you want to use. Another member had everything all set, but the pattern she wanted to use was so small that it looked pretty bad when made big enough to fit the template, so it required trying to repeat the pattern and blend in colors and clone through obvious color differences where two swatches met. If the picture isn't large enough or a high enough resolution then it can get pixellated when blowing it up. The template is pretty big in order to make a nice clear skin when they print it out. Otherwise it's a pretty simple process.

Here's the back of it


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You did a great job Scheherazade!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

That is a gorgeous combo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> <grin> Thanks! It's not too hard if you have the right tools (Photoshop is what I used), but it also depends on the picture you want to use. Another member had everything all set, but the pattern she wanted to use was so small that it looked pretty bad when made big enough to fit the template, so it required trying to repeat the pattern and blend in colors and clone through obvious color differences where two swatches met. If the picture isn't large enough or a high enough resolution then it can get pixellated when blowing it up. The template is pretty big in order to make a nice clear skin when they print it out. Otherwise it's a pretty simple process.
> 
> Here's the back of it


Fabulous!

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, thanks guys!  Sadly my poor K2 is being edged out by my DX, but I promise to still use her now and then.  I just need to do another skin for my DX now... I keep wanting to do something different but I like this one so much that it'll probably be similar.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Heh, thanks guys! Sadly my poor K2 is being edged out by my DX, but I promise to still use her now and then. I just need to do another skin for my DX now... I keep wanting to do something different but I like this one so much that it'll probably be similar.


So, why do you like the DX over the K2? Would love to know why people are choosing the DX model? since its quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got the DX for .pdfs due to school and, I will admit also, for manga which was doable on the K2 but really near the limit of being readable in a lot of cases.  Funny enough, I have done neither with my DX so far.  But I regrettably haven't touched my K2 since then even when I swore I wouldn't abandon her!  But I still refuse to give her up because that seems like the ultimate sacrilege... plus it's handy to have a backup.  The keyboard is more annoying than on the K2 (impressive, I know) and yeah it's bigger, but the text you get per screen just makes going back to reading on the K2 seem like you're like... using the Playschool Kindle or something.

So yeah, I'm loving the bigger screen most of all and the .pdf and manga bits which I bought it for have turned out to just be icing on the cake for me.  Unless you really have a space issue for some reason I think it's worth the extra cash to spring for the bigger screen.  They also use less real estate up with the plastic surrounding the screen, so it isn't even an enormous difference.  And since I went for the Oberon DX Cover instead of the Journal/Amazon Cover Combo like I did for my K2, it's only 8 ounces heavier.


----------

